# Savoy / Westminster difference on the Fall



## 83r17h (Oct 10, 2022)

I was taking a glance at the Savoy Declaration recently, and noticed an intriguing difference between it and the Westminster Confession in chapter 6. I was wondering if there is any insight or sources that folks could direct me to on it. 

Consider the WCF 6.1:


> Our first parents, being seduced by the subtlety and temptation of Satan, sinned, in eating the forbidden fruit. This their sin, God was pleased, according to his wise and holy counsel, to permit, having purposed to order it to his own glory.



On the other hand, the Savoy 6.1:


> God having made a covenant of works and life, thereupon, with our first parents and all their posterity in them, they being seduced by the subtlety and temptation of Satan did willfully transgress the law of their creation and break the covenant in eating the forbidden fruit.



I am curious about the omission of the mention of God's purpose in the fall. The WCF explicitly declares it, but the Savoy omits it. 

Looking back a chapter, both the WCF and Savoy in 5.4 declare that God's determination extends to the fall (not only by permission). Is the reason for the omission to prevent repetition, or more significant? If it is only to prevent repetition, why does the WCF (seem to) repeat it?


----------

